# Rafting Gates of Lodore



## jesse.b (May 4, 2007)

We are rafting Lodore in late August. Do you think I will be better off with a 13' or 16' boat? I have access to both.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

Definitely go shorter.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

jesse.b said:


> We are rafting Lodore in late August. Do you think I will be better off with a 13' or 16' boat? I have access to both.



A short light boat is best, if you plan on bringing all the shit, bring the big boat. You'll draft less water. Lodore at low flows is more about shallowness then tightness. Exceptions are to be had, shorter boat is easier in triplet, HHM, etc.... but not at all bad in 16' boat. The less you have to get out and push, pry, and pull, the better.

Watch out for asshole rangers on the river.


----------



## NolsGuy (Jul 20, 2009)

You can do either. It depends on the number of people and amount of gear in your boat. And flows...duh. 

I'd do the 13'er unless I had more than two people in the raft...and I'd load lighter than I usually do. 

Have fun, Lodore is a great place. Enjoy.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Rangers at Dinosaur*

Over the years, been down Lodore twice and Yampa three times.

Rangers on all trips have been extremely easy to work with.

Last year on very low water Lodore the river ranger waited for us at HHM to make sure we made the run ok. This year on a hi water Lodore Run we ran into the same river ranger at one of our camps. Very nice to us and even advised one of our group on best place to fish.

Lots of people using Yampa and Green Rivers for floats. Rangers have a difficult job and based on my experiences do a excellent job managing the experiences.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

I did it in late August a few years back with the flow at 1800 at Jensen. Looks like there should be around 2000 coming out of the dam this year plus whatever the Yampa contributes for the last part of the trip. The last four rapids – Moonshine, SOB, Schoolboy and Inglesby - were a little bony on our trip, but the Lodore Canyon rapids were fine at that level. The biggest issue will probably be the sandbars in Island Park. Lighter is better in there. Have fun, it's a beautiful place. Enjoy the damned-near-tame bighorns at Jones Hole.


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

I just got off Gates of the Lodore the other week and the flow was nice we had a 16' raft that had no issues. Also a few years back I ran it in September and we had 2 16' CAT. I think they got hung up once.


----------

